# How About A New B-9 Robot?



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

Not making any demands here, but being astonished over and over by the quality and detail of Moebius kits, I would love to see a whole new B-9 Robot kit. The old Aurora/PL kit was/is great to have, despite the narrow torso and simplified details, but an all new kit in your hands would be, I think, outstanding!
Just a thought...
Mike


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

I'll second that! A new, accurate B-9 robot would be most welcome!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I think this was discussed already...


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I think part of the problem with that is the licensing. Since Polar Lights has re-released it they obviously hold the rights. I don't know if any other Moebius licensed products are from that studio but it might not be possible to get the license.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

... Moebius already does a Lost in Space robot... along with the Jupiter 2, Chariot, Space Pod...

I recall they saying they have no plans for a new large B-9...


----------



## trekman (Apr 2, 2007)

Hope springs Eternal! Let's Go MOE!!!! Let's hear it!!! B-9!!! FOREVER!!


----------



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

John or Don in space gear?

how about an accessories kit?
like the force field, shelter, engine parts, deutronium drilling gear!!


----------



## ShadOAB (Apr 29, 2007)

How About A New B-9 Robot? 

WHY? How 'bout something that hasn't been done!?!


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Tic, Tic, Tic,... Lock!


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

If Dave and Frank are considering this one, I`d like to see it as the Robot _and _Will Robinson. The recent Polar Lights kit had a nice aculpt of Doctor Smith. But to me, Will and the Robot are a classic pair. Almost in the tradition of a boy and his dog.

Just my two cents worth!

Huzz


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

I don't think the license is an issue-the box for the mini robot is identical to the PL box. I believe the PL Robot is also out of production.
It just would be nice to see a more accurate likeness. Ever since '68 it always bothered me that the torso was too thin. As for the other suggestions, like the force field projector, an outfit like Crow's Nest or Jimmy Flintstone can do something like that. And do it very well! 
The addition of a Will Robinson sculpt is a great idea too, but I think ol' B-9 deserves a really great updated kit on his own!


----------



## ShadOAB (Apr 29, 2007)

Good luck.


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

djnick66 said:


> I think this was discussed already...


I believe you are correct sir! It's like deja-vu all over again!


----------



## Thunder Hawk (Jun 8, 2001)

A B9 robot about 12" tall would be fantastic.
Working track and rubber parts for the arms and legs. :thumbsup:

Cheer.
GHB :wave:


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

HabuHunter32 said:


> I believe you are correct sir! It's like deja-vu all over again!


Sorry about the repeat discussion-I wasn't a member here yet..I haven't found any posts about it.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Like this?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

ShadOAB said:


> How About A New B-9 Robot?
> 
> WHY? How 'bout something that hasn't been done!?!


Yeah! Like, oh, an accurate 1/6 scale B-9 Robot!


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

Ductapeforever said:


> Tic, Tic, Tic,... Lock!


My, how intelligent that was.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

I think we've already been told not in the near future. I'm fine with that. Let Moebius explore new items. The Seaview in that size and the Chariot were the best! Now a Big Correct Jupiter 2! look at the other great kits they have produced. They seem to be on the right track. There are kits I'd like to see made, but I'm sure only 3 other people on the planet would want them, so I'll never ask.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

I agree with you that MOEBIUS has their hands full by now and that we are indeed lucky that they produce the present kits,but a big and precise B-9 ROBOT might have a great success.And let's not forget ROBBY the robot.


----------



## BronzeGiant (Jun 8, 2007)

ShadOAB said:


> How About A New B-9 Robot?
> 
> WHY? How 'bout something that hasn't been done!?!


You mean like the Jupiter II??


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

liskorea317 said:


> Sorry about the repeat discussion-I wasn't a member here yet..I haven't found any posts about it.


Ahh, dont worry about it.  This happens on occasion. Moebius has put out some wonderful kits. And they do have the IA License, so I'd never say never. Maybe in a couple of years down the road we might just see a new B-9. One never knows what to expect next around here..LOL..


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Let me see, I-Hobby was exactly3 weeks ago, come tomorrow..
I just counted, we have 13 kits aleready announced for 2010!
Does anybody suppose that this discussion might be just a few weeks premature?
Give us a chance to get the kits we've already announced underway......then maybe we can talk about more new stuff....Like maybe 6-8 months or so down the road from here!
Ductape has it about right! probably not a bad idea to just close this thread!

Dave


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

"nothing more to see here,move along"


----------



## fxshop (May 19, 2004)

falcondesigns said:


> "nothing more to see here,move along"


 What falcondesign said move along, move along


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

liskorea317 said:


> Sorry about the repeat discussion-I wasn't a member here yet..I haven't found any posts about it.


It's cool! I was just teasing! This topic was brought up not too long ago and as you may have surmised it wont be happening soon but give Moebius time! I also want a new larger B-9 and Robby!

Welcome to the forum!:wave:


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

Dave Metzner said:


> Let me see, I-Hobby was exactly3 weeks ago, come tomorrow..
> I just counted, we have 13 kits aleready announced for 2010!
> Does anybody suppose that this discussion might be just a few weeks premature?
> Give us a chance to get the kits we've already announced underway......then maybe we can talk about more new stuff....Like maybe 6-8 months or so down the road from here!
> ...


Well, thats fair enough! It'll be worth the wait!
Thanks!
Mike


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

HabuHunter32 said:


> It's cool! I was just teasing! This topic was brought up not too long ago and as you may have surmised it wont be happening soon but give Moebius time! I also want a new larger B-9 and Robby!
> 
> Welcome to the forum!:wave:


Not a problem! Thanks for the welcome! I'm happy to be associating with some real talent!
Mike


----------



## Punchcard76 (Jun 30, 2008)

:beatdeadhorse:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I'd love to see a new accurate robot. Either that or a model kit of a smiley face beating a dead horse.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

OK. Close the thread but keep a reminder note glued on the freezer door: "2011 - produce a very accurated B9 robot kit. Examine the possibility of full lighting."


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Fernando Mureb said:


> OK. Close the thread but keep a reminder note glued on the freezer door: "2011 - produce a very accurate B9 robot kit. Examine the possibility of full lighting."


Of course they'd do it just right. The existence of Moebius has set the level of expectation very high in terms of potential model kits. No wonder people are bringing up subjects (again and again in some cases).


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

I do believe sir. It was a joke.


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

Close the thread, don't close the thread, close the thread, don't close the thread.................................: :freak:


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

CLOSE THE THREAD! Please!


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Done!


----------

